# Neon tetra problems



## AquaticGhosts (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi,

I have two neon tetras that are in a 3.5 gallon tank with a male betta (no problems whatsoever). They have been staying in one area of the tank, and haven't been swimming around a lot. They also don't come up the the surface for their food (which my betta eats, and I don't want him to get overweight or bloated). 

Should I be concerned? I just got them yesterday, FYI.

Thanks,
AquaticGhosts


----------



## AquaticGhosts (Jan 16, 2017)

P.S. Only the neons have been staying in one area, my betta is moving around just fine. He also eats fine.


----------



## goodgollyitsmol (Dec 26, 2015)

I've never had neons myself but I know that they are a shoaling fish and NEED to be kept in groups of at least 6. They also need a lot of space to swim. I've heard they need 10 gallons MINIMUM but more is preferred. You should definitely either upgrade your tank to at least 10 gallons (heavily planed) or rehome the neons. 

You're Betta may also be aggressive toward them and they are scared to come up for food.


----------



## AquaticGhosts (Jan 16, 2017)

If I were to rehome them, where should I take them?

Can I fit any more in my tank? Or is six the absolute minimum?


----------



## AquaticGhosts (Jan 16, 2017)

Are there any other tank mates (non-schooling) for bettas?


----------



## Reivyn124 (Jan 17, 2017)

With a tank that small, you really should rehome the tetras unless you upgrade to a 10+ gal. Petco is having a nice dollar per gallon sale, so you could easily upgrade without spending too much. You can ask your LFS (local fish store) if they'll take them or post a listing in the classifieds, even Craigslist if it comes to it. 

You should not be putting any other fish in your tank besides the betta. You could however look into a single nerite snail and a few shrimp eg ghost shrimp.

baeta.exe is swimming


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Can't you return the Neons to the store?


Nerite snails need algae to eat. They don't eat algae wafer. I used to have three horned nerite snails at different times. None of them lasted very long even though my tanks had driftwoods and lots of plants. I've never had ghost shrimp. What I know is they need places to hide where a betta can not get into. Otherwise it might snack them. 


A 2.5 gallon is small. It should host only the betta. I don't think bettas don't really need tank mates. My boy is in alone in a 5.5 gallon tank and being quite happy.


----------



## AquaticGhosts (Jan 16, 2017)

I will try to.

Ok, I think I will stick with just the betta for now.

My tank is 3.5.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, sorry for the misunderstanding. A 3.5g is still a size to keep only one betta, so you are making a good decision.


Your boy will be very happy with have the tank all by himself. Believe me, it's easier to control the water quality when you have just one betta. You can learn a lot from the experience and this forum. When you are confident with the betta care, it's good time to consider upgrading tank or getting another to get more pets. Things will be easier then


----------



## AquaticGhosts (Jan 16, 2017)

No problem!

Yes, I agree. This forum has been a great help.

Thanks so much!


----------

